# SCDSL Schedule??



## etc1217 (Aug 24, 2016)

Anyone have any insight as to when the schedules will be posted??


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 24, 2016)

some times next week or 2.....


----------



## Lionel Hutz (Aug 24, 2016)

Their website states that games for all ages will start weekend of September 10th so one would hope that they would have the schedules out within the next week


----------



## gauchosean (Aug 24, 2016)

Lionel Hutz said:


> Their website states that games for all ages will start weekend of September 10th so one would hope that they would have the schedules out within the next week


You can hope but don't count on it. 

In the past (at I would assume this year is no different) biggest challenge is the league cannot (will not) schedule games until they have copies of the field permits in hand. Often times member clubs don't have enough fields for the number of teams they have, they have not given the league copies of their field permits or they have not received the permits from cities and schools yet. It has been my experience that the government bureaucrats that issue field permit don't really care about soccer parents' need to plan their weekends so they move at their own speed with little regard to who they inconvenience.


----------



## etc1217 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you for the info but it's the same thing every year, I was hoping on more of the "inside scoop" from whoever's in the know...anyone, anyone...Bueller, Bueller...


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 24, 2016)

etc1217 said:


> Anyone have any insight as to when the schedules will be posted??


According to MR own words, "When its done". But, will try for 2 weeks before. And, GS is correct fields are once again an issue.


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 24, 2016)

If games start Sept. 10th you can plan for the schedule sometime in the evening of Sept. 9th...as usual.


----------



## Number9Mom (Aug 24, 2016)

Lionel Hutz said:


> Their website states that games for all ages will start weekend of September 10th so one would hope that they would have the schedules out within the next week


The website also says the high school age players won't have games on the 10th due to SATs, does anyone know if that is true? no games or just no morning games?


----------



## smr996 (Aug 25, 2016)

GKDad65 said:


> If games start Sept. 10th you can plan for the schedule sometime in the evening of Sept. 9th...as usual.


Yup.....


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 25, 2016)

Number9Mom said:


> The website also says the high school age players won't have games on the 10th due to SATs, does anyone know if that is true? no games or just no morning games?


*The Test Dates that will be honored this season are:*

*SAT - 10/1 and 11/5 (1998, 1999, 2000 and 2001 birth years only) *

*ACT - 9/10 and 10/22 (1998, 1999, 2000 and 2001 birth years only)*

*PSAT - 10/15 (1999, 2000, 2001 and 2002 birth years only)*

It means it will be no games for those age groups on above dates.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 25, 2016)

etc1217 said:


> Thank you for the info but it's the same thing every year, I was hoping on more of the "inside scoop" from whoever's in the know...anyone, anyone...Bueller, Bueller...


According to them, the schedule should be out this weekend, but I would guess it would be out by the middle of the next week.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Aug 29, 2016)

Any updates on when we should see league schedules posted?


----------



## Sped (Aug 29, 2016)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Any updates on when we should see league schedules posted?


Yes.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Aug 29, 2016)

Sped said:


> Yes.


Sorry, should have been more specific..

Does anyone have an update on when the schedules will be posted?


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 30, 2016)

Tomorrow night.....
   ...wait, Thursday by noon...
      No, Friday at 2am...
         .....


I appreciate that it's a great deal of work but I expect....oh, forget it.


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 30, 2016)

Pass the Kool Aid


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 30, 2016)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Sorry, should have been more specific..
> 
> Does anyone have an update on when the schedules will be posted?


Just like GKDad65 stated sometime tomorrow.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Aug 30, 2016)

Yesterday 11PM


----------



## smr996 (Aug 30, 2016)

Getting closer..... 

http://www.scdslsoccer.com/schedule/2016Schedule/index_E.html?1472570264


----------



## mirage (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes but you recall that for the past couple of years, they'll post the September schedule first, then sometime in mid September, the rest followed.

Just a reminder of keeping expectation in check....


----------



## smr996 (Aug 30, 2016)

mirage said:


> Yes but you recall that for the past couple of years, they'll post the September schedule first, then sometime in mid September, the rest followed.
> 
> Just a reminder of keeping expectation in check....


yep...  pretty sure last year it was only the 1st 2 weeks and then the rest of the schedule later....  fields, fields, fields.....


----------



## Soccerlife (Aug 30, 2016)

The September schedules are up now:

http://www.scdslsoccer.com/schedule/2016Schedule/index_E.html?1472623859


----------



## rdzl (Aug 31, 2016)

Schedules are up

http://www.scdslsoccer.com/schedule/2016Schedule/index_E.html?1472653504


----------



## Smileyone (Aug 31, 2016)

Short season this year- only 10 games


----------



## hydraulic42 (Aug 31, 2016)

In looking at the schedule, I realized that some teams in some flights don't have any games scheduled for November. Is that right? Or is the November schedule just not published? 

I ask because my DD's team is one of those with no November games. But, including all the scheduled games plus 2 showcase dates, her team does have 14 games in September and October. I'm not sure how many games teams actually play in total.


----------



## mirage (Sep 1, 2016)

Smileyone said:


> Short season this year- only 10 games


If your kid is U14 or older, there is a playoff that follows. 

Your total games for the season will depends on how far your team goes....


----------



## mamapenzi (Sep 1, 2016)

mirage said:


> If your kid is U14 or older, there is a playoff that follows.
> 
> Your total games for the season will depends on how far your team goes....


MAMA AND DR MADE MY LIFE A SUCCESS IN S.A +27638400711.SHE MADE MY LIFE A SUCCESS "several years of unhappiness in my marriage led to loneliness, continuous crying and suffering,after hearing about mama ,i decided to visit her "for only Rand 350 as a consultation fee,she read my fortune accurately and told me about my past life,my marriage and business and in a dish of water with a mirror she showed me the faces of my enemies as well as my husband`s girlfriend.She performed a special prayer and gave me powerful Indian crystals,oil,stick and ring to use at my work place,business as well as my home.UNBELIEVABLE!in less than 1 week,all my problems were over and I`m very happy in my marriage and my husband left his girl friend and came back to me.Over the years,i have tried many healer but they all failed.MAMA,your special ring is a blessing that has improved my financial status,business stability,love as well as my home.There is no other way to say thank you but to tell others about you and your work!contact her +27638400711.She has offices in,Johannesburg


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 1, 2016)

mamapenzi said:


> MAMA AND DR MADE MY LIFE A SUCCESS IN S.A +27638400711.SHE MADE MY LIFE A SUCCESS "several years of unhappiness in my marriage led to loneliness, continuous crying and suffering,after hearing about mama ,i decided to visit her "for only Rand 350 as a consultation fee,she read my fortune accurately and told me about my past life,my marriage and business and in a dish of water with a mirror she showed me the faces of my enemies as well as my husband`s girlfriend.She performed a special prayer and gave me powerful Indian crystals,oil,stick and ring to use at my work place,business as well as my home.UNBELIEVABLE!in less than 1 week,all my problems were over and I`m very happy in my marriage and my husband left his girl friend and came back to me.Over the years,i have tried many healer but they all failed.MAMA,your special ring is a blessing that has improved my financial status,business stability,love as well as my home.There is no other way to say thank you but to tell others about you and your work!contact her +27638400711.She has offices in,Johannesburg


Does MAMA look like this?


----------



## mamapenzi (Sep 1, 2016)

lol.no.like this


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 1, 2016)

hydraulic42 said:


> In looking at the schedule, I realized that some teams in some flights don't have any games scheduled for November. Is that right? Or is the November schedule just not published?
> 
> I ask because my DD's team is one of those with no November games. But, including all the scheduled games plus 2 showcase dates, her team does have 14 games in September and October. I'm not sure how many games teams actually play in total.


Is there an issue if you don't have games n November? November only have 3 weekends before Thanksgiving - enjoy time off


----------



## soccermomlb (Sep 2, 2016)

hydraulic42 said:


> In looking at the schedule, I realized that some teams in some flights don't have any games scheduled for November. Is that right? Or is the November schedule just not published?
> 
> I ask because my DD's team is one of those with no November games. But, including all the scheduled games plus 2 showcase dates, her team does have 14 games in September and October. I'm not sure how many games teams actually play in total.


Last year, playoffs were held in November for the older age groups.


----------



## Roger Stewart (Sep 7, 2016)

Only 10 games for G05's this year?  No playoffs, so it appears we have 30% fewer games even when the showcase is counted.  Does anyone have an understanding as to why?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 8, 2016)

There are weekends where games could be added. Maybe they are still working out field availability and only scheduled those that were confirmed.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 9, 2016)

LASTMAN14 said:


> There are weekends where games could be added. Maybe they are still working out field availability and only scheduled those that were confirmed.


I think in our bracket we are already playing each team twice... so if they add games, hope it is another showcase or crossover-type event!


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 9, 2016)

Roger Stewart said:


> Only 10 games for G05's this year?  No playoffs, so it appears we have 30% fewer games even when the showcase is counted.  Does anyone have an understanding as to why?


As far as I know and has been in the past, in your age group you have 10 season games plus 4 showcase games. Right now in G05 age group you have 10 games plus 2 showcase games, another showcase is not yet posted.


----------



## MR.D (Sep 9, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> As far as I know and has been in the past, in your age group you have 10 season games plus 4 showcase games. Right now in G05 age group you have 10 games plus 2 showcase games, another showcase is not yet posted.


Last year, for U11, there were 14 season games plus 2 showcase games.  So we're getting two fewer games this year, if the 2nd showcase is added.  What gives?


----------



## younothat (Sep 9, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> As far as I know and has been in the past, in your age group you have 10 season games plus 4 showcase games. Right now in G05 age group you have 10 games plus 2 showcase games, another showcase is not yet posted.


Number of games and duration has been decreasing every year:

Fall 2013:  (14) league  games + 4 showcase games for a total 0f 18 games for my player at U11, league season ran until December
Fall 2014:  (14) league games + 2 showcase games for a total of 16 games at U12, league season went until almost mid Devember

2015; Last year if my players was still in SCDSL would have played 10 league games (U14) and been done by end of  October, with a chance for more/playoffs.

When you start 2nd week of Sept and end in October, the season might seem a bit short when you play 0nly 10 games over 5 to 6 week weekends (2003 for example)

Have to wonder if this partly due to $, availability, or both ?  fewer games=less clubs have to pay $ for the field


----------

